# Vigenere Verschlüsselung mit einem Applet



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem: ich will ein Applet zur Vigenere-Verschlüsselung erstellen. Soweit war das auch kein allzu großes Problem, der Compiler hat meinen Code auch ohne zu meckern übersetzt und die ganzen .class dateien hab ich in einem jar file zusammengefasst.
Jetzt fängt das Problem an: Wenn ich das applet mithilfe meines Browsers öffnen will, gibt es einen Fehler beim Laden des applets, versuche ich das jar-file auszuführen erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from [Pfad des jar-files]. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wenn ihr irgendetwas wissen müsst, z.b. den code einfach sagen.


----------



## Gast (2. Nov 2008)

was ist das


----------

